# Cage rest for cat with broken pelvis



## Meg&MogMummy

Meg (1 year old) came home last night unable to walk so she was rushed to the emergency vet. It looks like she was hit by a car, and she's got a broken pelvis. The vet reckons conservative management with painkillers and cage rest for 4-6 weeks is the way to go.

She's being kept at the vets until Monday and hopefully will be able to come home to us provided she is in control of her wee's and poo's (sorry tmi). I won't know until then what size cage I need to get to keep her in. She needs to have a litter tray, a bed and food and water available to her. Does anyone know what size or indeed type I should go for so I can get organised?

Also, any other hints for the cage rest would be greatly appreciated. We are planning on putting it in the front room, right in the thick of the action, so she doesn't get lonely. 

Her sister is a bit freaked out by it, will she be able to go into the cage with her for short supervised visits? They've never been apart. Any tips for dealing with this would also be appreciated.

Sorry for the rambling. It's been a horrible 24 hours.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## buffie

Sorry to hear about Meg,I have no advice sorry but didnt want to read and run,.Im sure there will be someone along soon with first hand knowledge.Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## silvercat

Meg&MogMummy said:


> Meg (1 year old) came home last night unable to walk so she was rushed to the emergency vet. It looks like she was hit by a car, and she's got a broken pelvis. The vet reckons conservative management with painkillers and cage rest for 4-6 weeks is the way to go.
> 
> She's being kept at the vets until Monday and hopefully will be able to come home to us provided she is in control of her wee's and poo's (sorry tmi). I won't know until then what size cage I need to get to keep her in. She needs to have a litter tray, a bed and food and water available to her. Does anyone know what size or indeed type I should go for so I can get organised?
> 
> Also, any other hints for the cage rest would be greatly appreciated. We are planning on putting it in the front room, right in the thick of the action, so she doesn't get lonely.
> 
> Her sister is a bit freaked out by it, will she be able to go into the cage with her for short supervised visits? They've never been apart. Any tips for dealing with this would also be appreciated.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. It's been a horrible 24 hours.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Meg&MogMummy

Very sorry to hear about your beloved cat, but I can truly sympathize as one of mine has also just had the same thing happen to him. A good neighbor who has 4 cats came to my door two weeks ago and told me my cat had just been hit deliberately by some spiteful old git in the same street. 
Anyways we broght him home in a cat box and I immediately called the vet (9pm on a Sun. eve, cost £90) My big fella Alley was kept in overnight and x-rayed in morning and it was confirmed he had a broken pelvis. Like you we had the most horrible 24 hours waiting to see what was possible.
If your cat can do the loo ok, then we are advised he can recover to some degree, maybe almost fully, providing he can mend.
If you go to a good pet shop you can buy a dog cage which is ideal. Alley is a big cat and we got him a cage 3'w x 2'h x 2'd this gives him room for a bed, litter tray and water dish. He can stand and stretch, but not move about much.
This apparently is the best you can do. For the pelvis to mend, your cat must rest, rest and rest. Give her plenty attention and keep talking to her, but do not let her out no matter how tempting it may seem, else the healing process cannot work. We now have had Alley in cage for two weeks and he has kinda settled. Only feed him twice a day, by putting food in and removing the dish once he finished eating. That way we know he is hungry when feeding, will eat readily and one of these also has his medicine in it. Once this dose of Metacam from vet is finished, we can re-assess his progress.
Other than that, brush your cat if shell allow it and if possible, to reduce hair ball possibility. We did add a dish with some grass in it, but never seen him touch it. At moment we are being very positive and he purrs hapily when getting attention.

All the Best, 
Silvercat.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Sorry to hear about your poor puss. The advice given above sounds pretty sound, and as has been said, you need enough room for a tray and food, but not too much space for the cat to be too active. When my mum's cat was hit by a car and needed cage rest the vets actually loaned her the right cage until she bought one of her own, so it might be worth asking them if they provide this service. I'm not sure I'd let your cat's companion in with her without checking with the vet, because cats don't always understand how frail the other cat is. I remember my Bertie trying to play with poor Louis when he was dreadfully ill, there was no malice in it but Bertie just wanted to play like he'd always done. So personally I would leave it until recovery is well underway. If the cage is in the middle of the room I think I'd put a blanket over one side of the cage to give you cat privacy when needed.

On the positive side, it's amazing how quickly a cat accepts being stuck in a cage as normal, they don't seem to worry as much as we would!


----------



## Dabbles

I'm really sorry to hear about Meg - I'm going through something similar with Oscar. 

We bought a "medium" animal cage from Argos after we realised (within 5 mins) that a cardboard box house is NOT going to work. This seems to just the right size for Ocar (you can see the photo I loaded). I since loading the photo put a litter tray and bowl of water in there. 

I hope Meg recovers from her accident! :thumbup:


----------



## dinks

Hiya 
Fingers crossed Meg is continent and shes home soon.Cats cope extremely well and she will be back on her feet and up to mischief before you know it.Some cats need surgery to repair fractures in the pelvis but this depends on what part of it is broken.With regards to a cage why not ask your vet what size kennel they have her in at the moment for a rough guide- im useless with sizes but may be worth going along to pet shop etc to get a rough idea of what sizes they do.You want one where she has room to get up and stretch her legs,eat, toilet and sleep!Hugs to Meg!


----------



## Meg&MogMummy

Hi All, 

Just a quick update. The vets decided to keep her in for another night as she hadn't eaten much and hadn't passed a stool either. They said she was quite unhappy.

We went to see her yesterday to try, and she ate some of the ham we took in for her and her normal food, and also perked up. We were pleased about that.

We've managed to borrow a cage off a friend of mine who works in a cattery, which is a great help. I think it's the equivelent of a Argos Large, but once we've put her litter tray, food tray, and igloo bed, there's not much room for her to move around, which is the idea, I suppose. 
We had it set up last night and left it open so Mog (Megs sister) could go and have a look and hopefully get her smell in it, so Meg doesn't freak out too much. Not sure if that'll work but thought it was worth a try.

Thanks for all your suggestions and advice. I'll try and keep the forum updated.

Meg&MogMummy.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse

please check out my posts on Scarfy, and her accident ... I hope it will help you understand the process your cat will have to go through to get recovery ... it may take her a week or so before poos/wees start happening.

Whatever you do don't give up hope.

Scarfy had a broken spine, pelvis and leg, and is now bumbling along like nothing's wrong but it takes time and patience on your part.

Read my threads and if you have any questions just ask.

I hope Meg makes a full recovery soon x

Clare x


----------



## Paddy Paws

A medium cage should be fine. If she is reluctant to use the litter tray you can put garden soil in it instead of litter. A 'Vet Bed' is good for her to lie on as it soft and deep and will also drain any moisture away from her leaving the top dry should she have an accident. A Feliway plug in diffuser will keep her destressed too. Good luck


----------



## Meg&MogMummy

We've got her vet bed. Seems like brilliant suff! :thumbsup:

I'll keep that in mind about the soil for the litter tray, but they use one anyway when they are in the house when we are at work.

She took her medicine well this morning, and was even purring after some fussing.


----------



## Chris Buckingham

I found my Tom Cat barely conscious in my back garden on a cold November morning last year. Wizard at the time was around 14 months old. I rushed him to the local vets who immediately put him on fluids. He regained consciousness but was in a very bad way. He couldn't use he's back legs. I had him ex rayed and he's pelvis was severely smashed. The vet told me to put him down but after reading stuff on the Web I decided to wait to see if he could poo and wee. Turns out he still could. To cut a long one short, I boxed rested him for 10 weeks. It was tough but worth it. He has made a 98 percent recovery. So glad I gave him a chance. If the cat is young enough to heal and pass poo and wee without major discomfort please give them a shot at box rest. My little pal is almost as good as new.


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Chris Buckingham and welcome 

You've replied to a thread that is 8 years old, but I am pleased to hear that your cat made such a good recovery from his injuries.


----------



## Chris Buckingham

Thanks for the kind words Chillminx. I do apologise for grave digging an old thread.
I just think that, even in this modern age that some vets under estimate the power of recovery of young cats.i must enthasize young cats here. 
My boy was basically given no chance and the x-rays backed the vets prognosis. He had no leg socket left on the right hand side.
I him x-rayed recently (10 months after) as I was intrigued to see the healing process. The leg socket is now basically muscle formed around the top of he's leg bone. Sorry for not using medical terms as I'm obviously no veterinary expert. 
My cat had pain relief for the entirety of he's box rest and rarely seemed uncomfortable. As long as you keep them extremely clean they will be fine. If my words save at least one more person's treasured feline friend then its worth more than any treasure.


----------



## Jack-chi-slave

My cat has been on cage rest since the last few days of July with a broken pelvis, the result of being his by a car. She seems a bit lame on the side she was hit, but other than that fine now. Do I need to get her X-rayed again to see if it’s healed, or will she be ok to roam freely again? Any advice welcome as she’s cage fatigued I think! Thanks


----------



## Chris Buckingham

Hi Jack, 
As long as she can wee and poop without too much discomfort I'd leave her be and not put her through the trauma of a vet visit. Just keep her plenty clean and give her lots of love. I often moved the cage to different parts of the house so my boy was kept occupied by watching us. 
If she's young enough, she has a great chance of an excellent recovery in time x


----------



## Chris Buckingham

Also after the 10 weeks my cat was also slightly lame still for a few weeks. It takes a little more time for the muscles to build around the bone. This can only happen fully once they start getting mobile again. 
A year on and you wouldn't have a clue my cat had a smashed pelvis.


----------

